# M.m.



## scottlens (Mar 4, 2007)

Hi

Does anybody know what M.M. means in printed music. It appears next to the tempo marking.

Thanks


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

M.M. = Metronome Mark or Marking


----------

